# Best Pals



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

My Maremma female (12 months old) and her VERY BEST FRIEND Mimzi.... these two love each other and are always together! I can't wait until Mimzi kids this year because I know Atty is going to be soooooo in love with the babies. 

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww what a great LGD


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Too cute! Somewhere I have a pic of my Ruth nursing a wether. Will look so I can find it.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I love my LGD's it's a great feeling going to bed and knowing my animals are safe. :- )

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have some more but photo bucket is having issues at the molment. This gives you an idea. Ruth had pups at this time and he got right in there with her and them. One pic was him with the pups. Silly goat, your not a dog. LOL


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

OMG John! That's adorable! LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my fainters what a cute picture! 

JD -- thats to awesome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful dog and goat Jess... you see the love... you sure have a special LGD :lovey: :hug: 





JD...wow.. what a great dog... to feed a different species.. that is a dog that is very special and unique.... very lovely pair... :lovey: :hug:


----------



## horselover (Mar 21, 2010)

Aww!! They are adorable! Can you post pictures once the goat kids? :? I am sure Mimzi will have a blast with the babies and love them to death!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep Mimzi had her kids... Atty loves them so much that she tries to steal them! She is on time out until they are a bit bigger (they are a week old now) I'll get some pictures of them all together soon though.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Incredible mutual love and respect-sure is special.

Wow JD, shows pure dedication!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

OH my gosh this thread just made my day. what amazing and adorable pictures, thank you both for sharing :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

what a great lgd!!! :greengrin: 

adorable pics!!


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Can a GP be to overprotective of new kids.Reason I ask we have "tiny" he is a year old been with our goats since a puupy excellenct protector and even though he is still a puppy he is well behaved. Both our does kidded when we werent watching, go figure. Moms did not bond but he did and will nest them and gets p/o at the dams and feels sorry for the kids when mom ignores them. From what we can tell he has done his job by cleaning up the mess but both times he was the one with the kids when we found the kids.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

7acreranch said:


> Can a GP be to overprotective of new kids.Reason I ask we have "tiny" he is a year old been with our goats since a puupy excellenct protector and even though he is still a puppy he is well behaved. Both our does kidded when we werent watching, go figure. Moms did not bond but he did and will nest them and gets p/o at the dams and feels sorry for the kids when mom ignores them. From what we can tell he has done his job by cleaning up the mess but both times he was the one with the kids when we found the kids.


An LGD needs to be monitored during their first kidding season.... they should NOT be allowed in with kidding does if you are not there (preferably with them on a leash) I would be willing to bet money the reason your does did not bond with their kids is because the LGD stole them the minute they were born. Their maternal instinct is soooooo strong.... they don't mean harm but if they are not taught appropriate behavior around kidding does.... you won't have a single doe that gets to keep her kids without getting bit and chased away.


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

myfainters said:


> 7acreranch said:
> 
> 
> > Can a GP be to overprotective of new kids.Reason I ask we have "tiny" he is a year old been with our goats since a puupy excellenct protector and even though he is still a puppy he is well behaved. Both our does kidded when we werent watching, go figure. Moms did not bond but he did and will nest them and gets p/o at the dams and feels sorry for the kids when mom ignores them. From what we can tell he has done his job by cleaning up the mess but both times he was the one with the kids when we found the kids.
> ...


Thanks,
I had a feeling after watching him with the kids that it might have been a problem. The one one was a first timer and our other doe had a one that was still born which I am sure was traumatic. The survivor also had a weak leg so he didn't get right up (he is doing fine now). The day our first kidded (to our surprise) it was cold, sleeting and we were at a 4H event and I don't think the kids would have made it if it was not for him.


----------

